# Grease Grease?



## 04fxsts (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry for such an elementry question but I am totally new to pulling a camper or anything else. Should the hitch ball gave a slight layer of grease or oil? I was greasing the sockets for the load leveling bars and started thinking about the ball. I went to hook it up for the first time yesterday and on the way to pick it up the master cylinder on my truck started failing. Got that fixed today and tomorrow I will probably have to cut grass so maybe Wednesday maybe I can hook up. Jim.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

yep, it should be greased. any type grease will do, i would just use what ever is handy. it's not a big deal if you just tow a week end every now and then, lots of folks never grease them.


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

I've never grease the trailer hitch ball or the ball sockets on load leveling. But I do know your not to grease the anti-sway bars it affects it operation since it works on friction. Actually I don't know any body who grease's the hitch balls, I personally wouldn't grease them, there not an item that will fail or wear out from lack of grease plus it's just plain messy, no needed since your more likely to rub up against it and ruin your clothing. Even the fith wheels are greaseless these days they just use a plastic disc some don't use anything. In short I don't and wouldn't grease.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

My father in law greased his hitch ball and load leveling balls. I had to watch how I worded that.:rotflmao1: I greased my fifth wheel plate, until I got the plastic plate. It reduces the friction and maybe some noise when turning.
Do you need to do this, probably not.:shrug: There is probably going to be some wear on the ball. Is it going to create a problem, I don't think so. I don't grease my boat trailers ball.
I know if you do, as rksolid stated, you will probably wind up with grease on your clothes. I can't tell you how many times I hit my father in law's hitch.
I guess it's just one of those choices you have to make.


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

my Dad is using the very same hitch setup that my grandfather used on his camper including the hitch ball and load leveling system and neither one of them ever used any grease or oil on any of the parts and it is still in excellent condition.


----------

